# collars for cats?



## Viriam Karo (Jun 3, 2011)

I was looking at license requirements and stuff for the city where I'm going to be living with potential kitty and all cats must carry ID tags. So I was wondering, do cats usually hate collars and try to squirm out of them? Do they get caught on things and potentially choke the cat? Is there any type of collar that's good for cats (like, one that will let them get out if they -do- get stuck)? I want to get kitty microchipped too (don't think it's included with adoption) but I'm pretty sure external tags are required.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Only Jack ever complained about wearing a collar.. for all of 3 minutes of rolling.. then no issuers. I have never had a cat get caught on anything either, but then my cats are strictly indoors. My cats are older so we never had the choice of break away collars when they were younger and I have always used the small leather ones for puppies. Still I have had no issues.

If you are moving to a new city maybe you should consider a fully indoor cat. When I was a kid and lived in a bigger city i would see people actually aim to hit pets (yes even those on leashes).


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

While I am not an advocate for a collar on an outside cat due to the risks of being caught up on something....it sometimes must be done

It was here I took a page from my horse experience.....see..horses must wear halters...and the nylon ones are strong enough to "trap" a horses head on something if caught up risking breaking the horses neck in a struggle.....so we invented the "break away halter.....still very strong and usable...but if caught on a tree limb/fence post and the horse twist in a struggle....the halter will break....and this is how I have made all my cat collars for those who roam free.

I have found two in trees where the cats were caught up and the collars let go....I tried a quick release slip but they came apart too easy so I went with a very small "be-easy" snap usually found on a horses harness.

You can also add a "weak" spot to the collar by sewing in a peice of fabric that will tear under hard pressure ad the "break away" area.

If they are indoors...I tend not to worry as much....my indoors actually never wear a collar except when visiting the vet now....they do not need it indoors.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

BotanyBlack said:


> If you are moving to a new city maybe you should consider a fully indoor cat. When I was a kid and lived in a bigger city i would see people actually aim to hit pets (yes even those on leashes).


It is hard to believe the depths of cruelty in man....but he seems to exhibit the best and the worse when it comes to treatment of animals....of course...some people are just stupid....and like they say...there is no cure for stupid...no class to take...no pill to swallow......and most...you can not even smack the stupid out with a solid hit from a cast iron fry pan when dealing with animals.


----------



## Viriam Karo (Jun 3, 2011)

Well my cat would be a strictly indoor kitty, on top of all the normal shenanigans and dangers of being an outside cat (including mean drivers  ) I'm from Wisconsin and we have about 5 months of winter XD I'm just not sure about the strictness of licensing, but I'd rather follow licensing laws and all. And of course if kitty ever escaped she would have something visible saying she had a home. 

Here're our "cat owner responsibilities" for the county:



> Cats must wear owner identification tags.
> Cats must be leashed when off owner's property.
> Cats must not be allowed to run-at-large or trespass on public or private property.


Plus for the city: 



> Cats must wear rabies vaccination, cat license and owner identification tags.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

If our pestal system was not on strike....I could have sent you one of the many collars I have made...that said...a little sewing and your collar can have its' own "safety net" for the "just in case" emergencies...you could even add a piece where it is done up as the "break away" part in case they are caught on something in the house...any soft material would do.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I live in the outskirts of a very large city. I have all my cats chipped, and collared at all times even though they are indoors only. They wear their rabies tag license nos, and our personal contact information. 

I also have a 3 door exit system (glass door, wood door, a foyer, and then our door) so it's difficult for them to get out, but it HAS happened once. The cat did not get far, but had she leapt at the right time, she would've been another missing kitty in the neighborhood.

As far as collars, we tried the safety ones with the plastic clips and they kept coming off every time they were playing so now I get buckled ones that release if enough weight is put on them. They are more secure for the everyday, but every now and again, they still manage to get them off when they are playing.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I found that the breakaway collars in the stores come apart WAY too easily, but I ordered several breakaway collars off of ebay that don't break nearly as easy. Simone's has only come off once, and that was because Pumpkin's claws got stuck in it while she was grooming him.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

This is the seller's page I bought from: COLLARS GALORE items - Get great deals on Boys or Girls, Girls items on eBay Stores!

I'm not sure what the difference in the buckle is, but they sure do work well!


----------



## Viriam Karo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely look into getting breakaway ones  ohh, the ever-expanding kitty-prep kit!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Viriam Karo said:


> Cats must not be allowed to run-at-large or trespass on public or private property.


Unless you have an indoor cat, (which I know you said you were going to do, but I'm talking about in general), there is No way you could reasonably abide by this rule. (Unless you are a crazy cat lover like us. :wink )
Also, there is no way the county could afford to enforce this. There are thousands of people across the US with indoor/outdoor cats.


----------



## Viriam Karo (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking that. I wonder if it's just a "if your cat is taken in from wandering about you might get fined" or "neighbors complaining about your cat being in their yard" type of thing. I take riding lessons at a barn and we have a few barn cats around, I'm pretty sure they don't care where the barn's property ends, haha.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Also, there is no way the county could afford to enforce this. There are thousands of people across the US with indoor/outdoor cats.


They couldn't enforce it, but they also aren't going to help you if you loose your cat either. Or even worse, if your cat "trespasses" on someone else's property and gets hurt, it would be your responsibility for letting the cat tromp around in the first place. Hopefully all these scenarios are hypothetical though!!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

swimkris said:


> This is the seller's page I bought from: COLLARS GALORE items - Get great deals on Boys or Girls, Girls items on eBay Stores!
> 
> I'm not sure what the difference in the buckle is, but they sure do work well!


I wish I could buy some of those...  they look nice.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ agreed those ore pretty collars..


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

break-away-collars are great  ive even seen break-away-harnesses, which i like better..


----------



## marah1115 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wear a breakaway collar on my 2 males and they have always been fine.I get the ones with 3 teeth because the 2 teeth ones break at the slightest touch and you lose them _all_ the time.I do it because I want everyone who sees them to know "this cat belongs to someone" and is taken care of and not a feral or a stray(I would rather never let them out if I had my choice, but sadly ,long story, I must or _*I *_suffer the consequences and as much as I love them I won't live in filth, anyway they get used to them and I feel you should wear them on them for that reason. If I see one around with no collar on I always wonder and feel bad for them if I think they have no home and family :-(


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa used to have on a break-away collar, but it got all messed up. They we tried on the black collar that we received t the animal shelter, it itched her a lot. Now she has no collar until I get her a new one. lol


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

It took about 1 minute for our kittens to accept their collars. We just had their canned dinner ready and waiting before hand. We put the collar on them and sat them in front of their meal ~ they didn't even realize they were wearing them lol

So it is best to start them very young on collars. With that said, your kitten is going to grow really fast! It took us a good little while to find a kitten collar small enough to fit on them. Buy a cheap break away collar and do not spend a lot of money on it. Within 2-3 months the kitten will grow out of it. Think of it like a training bra for cats lolol

Also, be careful which tag you pick to put their ID on. Some of those things are really heavy for a kitten to swing around all day!

That is why I like these:
Coastal Pet Products Personalized Safety Cat Collars - Personalized Gifts - Holiday Shop - PetSmart

They are too big for kittens but something to keep in mind. 

These are the ones our kittens are sporting right now:
Petmate Breakaway Collars for Kittens & Small Cats - Collars, Tags & Leashes - Cat - PetSmart

They were a tiny bit big the first day at the 6" mark but quickly fit into them within a week. 

I am sure once they are adults my daughter is going to want a bling bling collar for them but for now those are perfect.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

praline said:


> These are the ones our kittens are sporting right now:
> Petmate Breakaway Collars for Kittens & Small Cats - Collars, Tags & Leashes - Cat - PetSmart
> 
> They were a tiny bit big the first day at the 6" mark but quickly fit into them within a week.
> ...


Pumpkin had that black one for awhile- it worked well for her until I got Simone (they wrestle & grab at eachother's collars a lot!)


----------

